# Gold Rhom 8 Inch (just bought) please check! pics/vids



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

There are some things im not sure about, seems like a nice fish, there is a bit of white on fin edges looks like its been rotting or attacked. It had been sedated when traveling and only come off of it yesterday.

Hasnt eated anything yet, the eyes arnt red as you will notice, it looks like the fish has some sort of damage, but maybe its just stress im not sure.

Could you guys have a look, and tell me what I need to do if anything.

It seems happy enough.

Pics below

Here is a link for the video - 




thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

where did you get this fish? if you bought it from a store like that, i would bring it back... if you had it shipped to you, i would notify them of its condition so that you don't end up losing your money. with treatment, the fish might be just fine, but you wanna make sure all your bases are covered just in case.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1189193828.jpg try this stuff it will help the damaged fins heal along with the wound. Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> where did you get this fish? if you bought it from a store like that, i would bring it back... if you had it shipped to you, i would notify them of its condition so that you don't end up losing your money. with treatment, the fish might be just fine, but you wanna make sure all your bases are covered just in case.


What do you think is wrong with it? are those bites or just stress?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like fin rot and ammonia burn.....(could be wrong). fin rot could be from stress and ammonia burn, well, from too much ammonia..
I agree with what Joe said, contact the vendor you bought it from regarding its condition.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> looks like fin rot and ammonia burn.....(could be wrong). fin rot could be from stress and ammonia burn, well, from too much ammonia..
> I agree with what Joe said, contact the vendor you bought it from regarding its condition.


Ive uploaded a video


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Red Tooth said:


> where did you get this fish? if you bought it from a store like that, i would bring it back... if you had it shipped to you, i would notify them of its condition so that you don't end up losing your money. with treatment, the fish might be just fine, but you wanna make sure all your bases are covered just in case.


What do you think is wrong with it? are those bites or just stress?
[/quote]
definitely not just bites... the fish is in rough shape, you could add salt and treat the bacterial infection with maracyn, but before you start any treatment, you should contact whoever you bought the fish from and let them know what is going on.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I would get these pics and vids to whomever you bought it from and ask for my $$ back.
He is in bad shape. You shouldn't have to treat a fish that you JUST bought.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

notaverage said:


> You shouldn't have to treat a fish that you JUST bought.


exactly


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like ammonia burn to me.. Pretty bad too. If I were you I'd run out and get a bottle of melafix and start dosing immediately. There is hope AK brought back a rhom for a lot worse.. Hopefully he will see this and give you some tips.

Good luck man looks like a nice rhom and will look amazing when it heals up


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would at least treat the poor guy with something to get him better and ask for a refund or half your money back if it makes it through


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

I have sea salt from marine fish tank, should I put some in, how much, no shops are open here its late.

all i have is water treatment and some whitespot treatment,

any ideas


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have used table salt with no problems before.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

What does the salt do, and how much should I use?

Thanks


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=13

found this on salt


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Where are you from? Wal-mart has API aquarium salt around here. I forget the exact dosage.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> Where are you from? Wal-mart has API aquarium salt around here. I forget the exact dosage.


London


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

The seller said it spent 48 hours in a bucket for quarentine before he sedated it and sent it via mail in yellowish liquid.

HE said to treat it with marine salt, 10 teaspoons per gallon.

Does this sound wise to you people?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know if it's because of the amonia burns but that doesn't look a rhom to me.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

I gave £90 which is about 68 bucks right?

Weather its a rhom or not, is it worth that (in good condition)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yup your fish has fin rot and ammonia burn as the others stated.
also he seems to be breathing a little too heavily. 
hes in poor shape. you definetly should ask for your money back. you've paid and got damaged goods.
you can treat it as the others have advised.

im in London myself. where abouts are you and who did you buy it from. was it a private sale?


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> Yup your fish has fin rot and ammonia burn as the others stated.
> also he seems to be breathing a little too heavily.
> hes in poor shape. you definetly should ask for your money back. you've paid and got damaged goods.
> you can treat it as the others have advised.
> ...


How much salt should I use


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.amazon-fish-direct.com/

THis is the seller


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

i recommend you add salt i usually add about a table spoon for my 40 gallon tank so maybe you can figure out how much u need. also is the fish swimming properly? does it run away when your hand goes in the tank how is acting because in the videos it seems to be fine but those things on the tail and eyes dont seem alright


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Red Tooth said:


> I gave £90 which is about 68 bucks right?
> 
> Weather its a rhom or not, is it worth that (in good condition)


If it in bad shape he is almost worth that in good shape it a hell of a buy, and that sounds like alot of salt and I would definately treat with melafix asap, and the wound near the tail looks like heater burn to me what do you guys think.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice gdr! How did he look before you bought him? did you ask for pic's? Who did you buy him from? How are your water parameter's?
So, he has fin issue's and look's like scale's are missing. What's up with the stringy thing on the eye? I would put him in a quarantine tank and try my best to heal him. He has alot of potential in being a very nice rhom!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Tooth said:


> I gave £90 which is about 68 bucks right?
> 
> Weather its a rhom or not, is it worth that (in good condition)


The price is okay, but....yeah, it's not a rhom. Spilo, maybe?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Are his eyes red? They don't look red in the pic but that may have been because it's sedated? Are they red now?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Red Tooth said:


> The seller said it spent 48 hours in a bucket for quarentine before he sedated it and sent it via mail in yellowish liquid.


Nice quarantine setup. 
No question where the ammonia burn came from.

I'd dose with salt a few times. Keep up on the water quality. Don't let him die...try your best. 
His tank is squared away correct? In terms of being cycled and all?

Appears to be a spilo or possible maculatus. I'd let the dealer know its the wrong species and its condition.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Tango374 said:


> The seller said it spent 48 hours in a bucket for quarentine before he sedated it and sent it via mail in yellowish liquid.


Nice quarantine setup. 
No question where the ammonia burn came from.

I'd dose with salt a few times. Keep up on the water quality. Don't let him die...try your best. 
His tank is squared away correct? In terms of being cycled and all?

Appears to be a spilo or possible maculatus. I'd let the dealer know its the wrong species and its condition.
[/quote]

So its not a rhom? are you guys sure?

I dont want to say to the guy hes wrong when hes not.

Its swimming around pretty much ok.

Ive salted water and will buy some melafix.

The pictures I have posted on shoutbox are of what the seller sent via email before I bought him.

It looked more diamond shaped, see what you think.

It looks like a gold rhom to me, ive looked up on you tube and the web, and they look the same.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

http://webmail.aol.com/28200/aol/en-gb/mai...il&partId=4

here is the picture he sent before I bought, it looks a little different


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Red Tooth said:


> *I gave £90 which is about 68 bucks right?*
> 
> Weather its a rhom or not, is it worth that (in good condition)


WTF?? £90 is NOT 68 bucks.

at the current exchange rate its actually around 144 dollars.

and in that condition you got well and truly ripped off

and im sorry but i cant help with the salt dosage as i dont have any experience in salt treatment. hopefully on of the other members can help


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If I had to guess I would say it was a Mac but it is hard to tell in that condition. Get some melafix and dose him with that. Do not dose salt again since it does not evaporate and stays in the water. It is going to have to heal up before we can really know what it is. BTW the pics before ou got him will not work for me.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

So nobody here thinks its a rhom?

Do you think this guy tried to mug me off?

Do I need to hurt somebody?

ALso, I live in a very remote place, I cannot get to a shop til tomorrow, the fish seems ok, I do have some whitespot treatment, would it be stupid to think about trying some of that?

He does have quite a lot of white around his fins and whitespot is a form of stress right? and he is very stressed, so would it ease the fish at all?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

It is really hard to tell what he is since he is so beat up. Is the stuff you have Ich treatment? If it is then I would not dose it. He should be ok. How long was your tank up and running before you added him?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I gave £90 which is about 68 bucks right?
> 
> Weather its a rhom or not, is it worth that (in good condition)


If it in bad shape he is almost worth that in good shape it a hell of a buy, and that sounds like alot of salt and I would definately treat with melafix asap, and the wound near the tail looks like heater burn to me what do you guys think.
[/quote]

I agree...heater burn.

Also, as a few others stated it does look like a Mac not a Rhom.
I'll have to dig up my old post of when mine was in bad shape due to a long move.
He ended up leaning against the heater when I set up the new tank and the burn looked identical to what I see on this P.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> *I gave £90 which is about 68 bucks right?*
> 
> Weather its a rhom or not, is it worth that (in good condition)


WTF?? £90 is NOT 68 bucks.

at the current exchange rate its actually around 144 dollars.

and in that condition you got well and truly ripped off

and im sorry but i cant help with the salt dosage as i dont have any experience in salt treatment. hopefully on of the other members can help
[/quote]

For the size of the fish I wouldnt say he over spent....BUT you live in England I don't.
He did say he is in a remote area of England though....I'm sure he paid a premium in that situation. I have seen Spilo/Mac in NJ for $125 or so at Shark Aquarium (I may be wrong its been a while)

As far ass worth it or not...its not worth it in that case man. 
I would be on the phone with the people you bought it from.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

cobrafox46 said:


> Do not dose salt again since it does not evaporate and stays in the water.


That is true. 
I tend to dose two or three times over the coarse of a few weeks replacing what I take out during water changes. Should of been more clear sry.

As of now, you should only dose it once.

The link you posted isn't working for me either.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

IT cannoe be a heater burn from me, because the heater is behind the tank back wall in its own compartment, it arrived on its side in a cillinder with little water over it, it might have moved aorund in the box, but it was bagged, it was sedated, I think its due to stress of the move.

The tank has water from my other piranha tank in it, and was rinnind for 5 months and the rb piranha in teh other tank are just fine. I might swap them over to see if it is the tank, I dont think I can put this fish with the smaller rb's or should we?

Whats a mac by the way, do you have any links?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Click


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

It could have been heater bur from the dealer. If you paid almost 160 american for the fish I think the guy got you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

honestly, you need to contact the person who sold it to you and raise hell... you deserve a refund. not only did he mislead you by labeling that fish as a gold rhom, it also arrived in terrible condition. just tell the guy that you either want him to take it back and offer a full refund or tell him you will keep it but want a partial refund. if the guy is anything like our sponsors, he'll fix the situation, if he doesn't, then tell him that it's his reputation that's at stake and try to negotiate with him.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

But im not sure if it isnt a rhom, Are you sure its not, is there a rhom expert here? who knows the most about rhoms, that way I would be more confident, no offence its just I dont want to be wrong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Red Tooth said:


> But im not sure if it isnt a rhom, Are you sure its not, is there a rhom expert here? who knows the most about rhoms, that way I would be more confident, no offence its just I dont want to be wrong.


not a rhom... it doesnt take an expert to id a rhom at that size

have you contacted the seller yet? the longer you wait, the harder it is going to be to get the situation resolved


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

I have done, Hes not replying.

SO Il tell him its not a rhom also.

Is the type of piranha it is cheaper then?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It's a decent price for a mac that size if it is one you probably saved money if anything.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Macs are badass fish to own if it is one. My old Mac was the most aggressive, interactive Piranha I owned.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

The skin on the wound at the back as shown on the tail in the pictures I posted are starting to peel off, we see pink underneath which looks like the fresh flesh of the fish underneath.

IS the salt doing this, is it healing or is it getting stressed and shedding its protective skin.

Also, its starting to get loose skin underneath its chin, hanging down a little.

I have made a video and will post it in a while


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Update

some pictures

also a video its uploading on youtube will be a while


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

what all have you done so far? have you just added salt? have you called the seller?


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes he is ignoring me, I expected as much, its just us and the fish

what do you think of the pics, Im gettung some melafix

It wont eat


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would not try to feed him for a few days to a week. Fish can go a long time without food. Shut all the lights off, treat the tank, and leave him alone for a week so he can relax and get used to his new environment.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i wouldnt even bother trying to feed him right now, if you've already dosed with salt and bumped the temp, you could dose with melafix to help heal the wounds, but if there is some fin rot going on, maracyn would be a better option


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

should i use with both to make sure?

qhat does bump temperture mean?

What temp should it be?

thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

82f would be fine... you dont want to pour a ton of meds into the tank, so you just need to pick a treatment and go with it.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

video





have a look, what do you think it needs more, fin rot treatment of melafix?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id buy some Seachem Para Guard, Its really good stuff and heal's a broad range of bacterial/fungal infections


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd consider leaving the lights off as well for a few days. That will help with stress.

He will be a nice looking serra when he's healed up.

Red pigment on the anal fin...Hmm.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

What does that mean?

Red pigment?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

aww that video makes me sad. that fish is looking very unhappy







i know it not your fault but the douchebag guy who sold it to you.

hope you can nurse him back to health


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

HE kept reffering to th fish as a she


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

there is no way he knows tht


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Have added the melafix.

Will update mwith pics and video later.

Thanks


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

How long have you had the tank set up?


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Ages, the water from the tank is mixed with water from my other RBP tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mixing water doesnt do anything. I would suggest you stop everything and let the fish relax a little. Stop filming him...the red light is stressing him out. Salt is all you need for this...and if you keep changing his meds you are just going to stress him more. He just needs clean water, a little salt, and time to heal.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Mixing water doesnt do anything. I would suggest you stop everything and let the fish relax a little. Stop filming him...the red light is stressing him out. Salt is all you need for this...and if you keep changing his meds you are just going to stress him more. He just needs clean water, a little salt, and time to heal.


spot on


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Alexx said:


> Mixing water doesnt do anything. I would suggest you stop everything and let the fish relax a little. Stop filming him...the red light is stressing him out. Salt is all you need for this...and if you keep changing his meds you are just going to stress him more. He just needs clean water, a little salt, and time to heal.


spot on
[/quote]

OK, thanks for your advice.

Only thing is im 2-3 days into melafix, I was advised by a lot of people to use it, I was just using salt, but that was for only one day.

Do you advise I stop th melafix and continue with salt?

His chin is a lot better, its just white on his fins and his back end on on side, as shown on pics.

Thank you all.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

reply from seller.

No it's a Marginatus or Gold Rhom-it's more likely to be a Koi than a Spilo- i sell more piranhas in Europe than anyone else, so I do know what I'm talking about.

As stated in my terms and conditions; i am one of the few people that offer correct DOA guarantee.

That means that while i am clear that the Rhom you received was PERFECT when i sent it, you can have a new Rhom minus the freight- I can replace it on the 20th October for what ever you like up to the price you paid.

What are your water parameters? Ph, nitrites, nitrates and ammonia.

Kind regards,


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

Got this email 1 hr ago.

No problem Antonio,

I can replace it with a similar size black rhom when i receive from Peru, scheduled for the 20th.

Regards,
Jose.....

He seems to be a nice chap after all.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

He knows he screwd up "perfect" fish my anus, I really hope he fixes this for you...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

by replace it do you have to send the current one back? or you can keep it and he'll send you an other one??
if indeed the fish was prefect before he sent it then there's a chance that this may happen again. perhaps he should stop feeding the fish for few days to reduce the amount of ammonia produced during transit so you won't have this kind of sever ammonia burn, not sure what can he do about preventing fin rots if the fish was already tranquilized.
either way, good luck and how this guy recovers.
if it turns out to be a Marginatus it would be sweet too.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking possably a marginatus, the band on the caudal fin would suggests that but I didn't want to say anything because of the damage from the amonia burns on the anal fin.


----------



## Redtooth (Jun 17, 2009)

What is a marginatus, is it related to a rhom, dont see why h would say its a rhom at the start


----------

